

Ask HN: What are the best CRM tools? - jkaykin

I am looking for a great CRM tool that lets me really organize sales, marketing and communications. I need a simple way to be able to track sales relations after a sale is made to make sure customers are happy. I need to also easily be able to track my teams progress.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
gexla
I have found that even though apps for things like time management are a dime
a dozen and none of them work like I want them to. Few of them are targeting
to solo developers.

Throwing together graphs and a decent interface is getting easier every day
with UI frameworks, bootstrapping tools and design snippets available for
anyone to use.

Maybe I'm crazy and just wasting time, but I have just started building my own
apps for these sorts of things. It doesn't have to be perfect as long as it
gets the core of what I need. I can iterate on them daily and these sessions
are also great for daily practice on something I want to get better at. It
also gives me a chance to exercise things that I normally don't have to deal
with, like UX / UI design.

------
iurisilvio
Pipedrive, HighriseHQ, CapsuleCRM. These are the 3 I liked most.

Now, we use Pipedrive, but its focus is on sales, not in
marketing/communications, maybe it is not the best for you.

Looking forward to get more useful here.

------
grzkap
Base CRM (<https://getbase.com/>) - haven't used it myself but looks
promising.

------
tstegart
I asked this a while ago on HN and got turned on to Zoho CRM. I like it a lot
and its easy to use, and free, for small users.

